# Ampeg 100 modelo BA115 Señal con saturacion



## mimo123 (Abr 16, 2013)

Salida de sonido con saturación:
procedimiento reemplazo de TL072 y se soluciona solo que dura poco tiempo, el operacional que salta esta en el sector de ecualización (preset/ Style) subo el diagrama. Agradeceré una idea. El operacional es el (U4) del diagrama 

Gracias


----------



## miguelus (Abr 16, 2013)

Buenas noches mimo123

Una posible razón para que se rompa U4 sea una elevada tensión de alimentación.

Revisa los Diodos Zener D11 y D12, tendrás que medir una tensión de 16VCC en D11 y -16VCC en D12.

Sal U2


----------



## mimo123 (Abr 16, 2013)

para medir la tension de salida del diodo Zener que sea +16v lo puedo testear directo en la placa ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2013)

Si , se pueden medir en la placa , pero mejor poné el diagrama por favor


----------



## mimo123 (Abr 16, 2013)

en el diagrama me da que tiene que salir en :

16VCC en D11 y -16VCC en D12     y mi tester registra unos 16,3 en D11 y -16,25 en D12 (no puedo adjuntar el diagrama por que esta en el foro de ampeg ba115 testeado, no me lo permite el moderador (disculpame soy nuevo)

el diodo zener es 1N5353B


----------



## mimo123 (Abr 16, 2013)

Gracias por contestar, te comento 



16,43 VCC en D11 
 -16,42 VCC en D12

antes de esto la tensión había sido un poco menor  16 30  y -16 32, 
La ultima medicion la hice con en bajo activo enchufado en el Jack


----------



## Daniel Meza (Abr 16, 2013)

Esas tensiones que te arroja tu tester están dentro de la tolerancia de los diodos ¿alguna falla en el circuito?


----------



## mimo123 (Abr 17, 2013)

Si seguramente, gracias por tu buena predisposición! la prueba de estos diodos venia como recomendación de otro tema. es que vivo cambiando a un amplificador el TL072. Y me decian que chequeara la tensión de salida de los mismos. Quizas se te ocurra una nueva prueba.

me fui a mi sala de ensayo con el bajo ( que tiene circuito activo) y volvi a probar los diodos y me da 16,43 y -16,42 esa variación nueva arrojo el mismo tester.

Una vez más gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2013)

Los zener se entibian mucho ?


----------



## opamp (Abr 17, 2013)

+/-16.4 VDC está muy cerca del máximo que es +/-18Vdc yo le bajaria unos voltios.


----------



## mimo123 (Abr 17, 2013)

muchachos  deje prendido el amplificador, y los Zener calentaron y llegaron a +/- 16,6


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2013)

Por eso te lo preguntaba , decime que resistencia está puesta en serie con los zeners y de que potencia son los zenners , foto , diagrama  . . .  algo


----------



## mimo123 (Abr 17, 2013)

Como ya lo subi en otro comentario no me deja cargar otra vez el diagrama pero 
16VCC en D11 y -16VCC en D12(

el diodo zener es 1N5353B  de 5 W

te paso el link de este mismo foro  El plano correcto es el del comentario #13 ya que los otros fueron modificados por otros usuarios


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-ampeg-ba115-terminado-testeado-22528/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2013)

Se me ocurren varias cosas , una sería aumentar las R66 y R68 por 330 o 390 o aún 470 Ohms (5 Watts) , otra sería cambiar los zeners a 14 o 15 v ; o reemplazar todo eso (R66 , R68 , D11 y D12) por 7815 y 7915

Es mas o menos lógico que entibien bastante porque son de 5 Watts


----------



## mimo123 (Abr 17, 2013)

Es normal que los Zener cuando calienten aumenten la tensión de +/-16.2 a unos +/-16.6 ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2013)

Para mi están trabajando demasiado al límite , agrandá R66 y R68


----------



## mimo123 (Abr 17, 2013)

podes creer que en mi pueblo (ciudad de Azul) solo quedan 2 resistencias de 470 pero de 7 Watts, como las ves?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2013)

Si , probalas tranquilo , de 10 Watts también irian


----------



## mimo123 (Abr 18, 2013)

Tal como pronosticaste bajo a +/-16,2 VCC en los diodos Zener ademas la tension de salida es estable, no aumenta con la temperatura. cambie el TL072 (u4)  pero seguia el ruido. La distorcion se genera en las frecuencias de las notas graves, cuanto mas grave el sonido mayor la distorsion, asi que decidi cambiar  tambien el U3 que es un NE 5532. pero termine en la madrugada y no llegue a probar. A la tarde te cuento. Muchas gracias DOSMETROS, no sabia por donde empezar!!


----------



## mimo123 (Abr 18, 2013)

Resultados=

+/-16,2 VCC en los diodos Zener ademas la tension de salida es estable

cambie el TL072 (u4) y  U3 que es un NE 5532

pero no desaparecio el pzdzrzrz mientras suenan las notas (lo probe con otros bajos igual) para ver si habia problemas en la entrada, escuche por auriculares y alli el sonido esta limpio. 

cabe aclarar que solo se distorsiona el sonido cuando, se toca el instrumento y en frecuencias graves y en el pico mas alto de la intensidad del sonido, despues no hay ni ruido de masa ,  

Que me recomiendan?


----------



## crimson (Abr 18, 2013)

Yo tuve un problema similar en un equipo Hartke, distorsionaba solo a muy alto volumen o ante un "slap" en el bajo, luego andaba perfectamente bien. Lo solucioné repasando las soldaduras de la fuente de alimentación, fundamentalmente las de los electrolíticos. Resulta que los sueldan "por olas" y al tiempo la soldadura se "burbujea" no haciendo buen contacto. Agregale bastante estaño a ver si es eso. 
Saludos C


----------



## mimo123 (Abr 18, 2013)

Gracias, hoy sigo con el tema ( a la noche) si no llega a ser eso se me queman los papeles!.


----------



## mimo123 (Abr 19, 2013)

Muchachos, les comento que la fritura sigue: cambie todo lo que me recomendaron, resolde absolutamente todo, pero todo sigue igual . 
Los datos son los siguientes 
- ningun ruido extraño mientras el instrumento esta enchufado, pero no en ejecucion, aun en volumen alto se comporta de 10.
- La fritura comienza cuando se toca y en la etapa mas alta de la onda del sonido, alli suena como cuando un pote esta sucio.
- Hoy creo que el problema no esta en el U4, ya que este mismo sirve para la salida de los auriculares. y en esa salida no hay problemas. El tema es cuando va al parlante, calculo que en la etapa de la aplificacion.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 20, 2013)

mimo123 dijo:


> - Hoy creo que el problema no esta en el U4, ya que este mismo sirve para la salida de los auriculares. y en esa salida no hay problemas. El tema es cuando va al parlante, calculo que en la etapa de la aplificacion.



El equipo podrá ser el Ampeg BA115HPT?



Si es así, hace un tiempo mejoré muchísimo uno que vino bastante manoseado (por gente que no conocía lo que hacía) y entre uno de los tantos problemas que le encontré fueron: ronquidos audibles en el audio debido a fallas de diseño en la distribución de placas en el interior del combo de bajos que exige recorridos largos de cables de baja señal, el afinador digital se encuentra conectado medio al principio de la preamplificación (a la salida de U1:A) y mete mucho ruido de conmutación digital en la potencia, el woofer de 15" causa vibraciones excesivas y puede que modifique la posición de un preset de 500 ohmios (270 grados de giro aprox.) que ajusta el bías de polarización de los transistores de potencia de salida. Si no podés inmovilizar al preset con nada entonces optá por cambiarle el preset por uno de igual valor pero de varias vueltas (15 ó 25 vueltas mejor). El que arreglé venía con una válvula de preamplificación. Se agregaron pequeños condensadores (de entre 12 pF y 47 pF) entre salida y entrada inversora del primer TL072 (U1:A) y, entre salida y entrada inversora de los NE5532 (U4:A y U4:B).

Puse papel de aluminio sobre las "mangueras" de cables que llevan baja señal de la placa de preamplificación a la placa de potencia y ayudaron enormemente en reducir ruidos. Sobre el papel de aluminio coloqué cinta aisladora negra.

Al tuner podés intercalarle una llave de corte (bien cerquita de la salida de U1:A), cosa que cuando termines de afinar lo puedas desligar del resto del preamplificador: de lo contrario es muy difícil quitarle del todo el ruido de alta frecuencia (audible) que mete y reducís la antena que forman los largos tres cables que van de la salida de U1:A hasta el afinador. Para que te dés una idea: U1:A está cerca de los dos jakcs de 6,5 mm de la derecha de la foto y el tuner está a la izquierda de las RCA (casi unos 25 cm!). Antes de modificarlo, probá con solo desconectarlo de la ficha y luego contame!!!.

El cliente quedó contentísimo con los cambios.

Cualquier cosa, te subo planos.


----------



## mimo123 (Abr 20, 2013)

Hola gracias por tomarte , tanto tiempo en describir el procedimiento. Te comento que este equipo es igual pero por suerte no tiene afinador. el plano es el ba-115 que esta en este tema en el mensaje #1
hasta ahora lo unico que logre fue estabilizar la tension de salida de lo s Zener en +/- 16,2( cuando calentaban variaba la tension llegaba a +/-16,6..)   en D11 y D12 aumentando las resistencias, inclusive mejoro el pop que se escucha al cortar el Power.
Este amplificador, se esta volviendo un moño, no mete ningun ruido de masa esta perfecto , solo hace ruido, a pote sucio cuando se toca alguna nota, sobre todo en notas graves. y no en toda la duracion de la nota sino en su nivel maximo de onda.
Me quedo pensando en la idea del preset que ajusta el vias, por causa de las vibraciones. pruebo y te comento, Abrazo Diego!



diego mj, capo ttotal , creo que diste en la tecla el preset de 500 del bias estaba en 307 se corrio con las vibraciones
entonces, lo lleve a 400 si me confirmas o me decis que lo lleve a 500 lo anclo con una gota de silicona


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 20, 2013)

mimo123:

Si ajustás el preset, tené cuidado de no bandearte mucho con la corriente de bías de salida (ya que eso es lo que modifica ese preset). Si contás con un osciloscopio, mejor. Si no tenés mucho instrumental más que un tester, andá ajustando muy levemente ese preset, dejá reposar el equipo después de cada ajuste (encendido, obviamente), medí la corriente de salida y andá tanteando la temperatura del disipador. Generalmente, una corriente de entre 60 y 100 mA para esos diseños suelen ser normales para "disimular" la distorsión por cruce. Poca corriente suele generar problemas parecidos a los que describiste. En exceso, también puede ser problemático.

Saludos y suerte


----------



## mimo123 (May 15, 2013)

sabes que me fue imposible, anclarlo, le compre un trimmer 501 de 20 vueltas. Te pregunto sobre que mido los 60 y 100 mA sobre el mismo preset o en alguna resistencia  
esto es lo que dice el esquema
NOTE: BIAS SETTING AS FOLLOWS;
SET AP1 BIAS ADJUST CONTROL
FOR 5mV ACROSS R61 WITH
NO SIGNAL APPLIED, NO LOAD
( cero ingles)

gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2013)

http://translate.google.com.ar/?hl=es&tab=wT#auto/es/NOTE%3A%20BIAS%20SETTING%20AS%20FOLLOWS%3B%0D%0ASET%20AP1%20BIAS%20ADJUST%20CONTROL%0D%0AFOR%205mV%20ACROSS%20R61%20WITH%0D%0ANO%20SIGNAL%20APPLIED%2C%20NO%20LOAD


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 16, 2013)

mimo123 dijo:


> sabes que me fue imposible, anclarlo, le compre un trimmer 501 de 20 vueltas. Te pregunto sobre que mido los 60 y 100 mA sobre el mismo preset o en alguna resistencia
> esto es lo que dice el esquema
> NOTE: BIAS SETTING AS FOLLOWS;
> SET AP1 BIAS ADJUST CONTROL
> ...



Suponiendo que R61 sea una resistencia de potencia de unos 0,33 Ohmios y 10W (la vas a poder ubicar enseguida porque suelen ser de cuerpo rectangular, color blanco y conectadas cercanas a uno de los 3 pines de alguno de los transistores de potencia de salida), tenés que medir con un voltímetro en CC dispuesto en paralelo a sus bornes y en la escala más baja posible (200 mV de fondo de escala, generalmente si es un multímetro digital común de 3 1/2 dígitos). Durante esta operación no coloques señal alguna ni conectes el parlante a la salida de la placa (suele venir un conector para tal fin, de modo que lo tenés que desconectar). 5 mV sobre esa resistencia suponen unos 15 mA por par de transistores (de todos modos, no poseo tu esquemático => hay que verificar si R61 es 0,33 Ohmios). Generalmente suelen traer 4 transistores, así que podrían ser unos 30 mA en total.

En el Ampeg BA115HPT ese voltaje es entre 15 y 20 mV sobre 0,33 Ohmios => 45 a 60 mA por par.

Saludos


----------



## mimo123 (Jun 20, 2013)

medi los 5 mv en la R61, todo joya por 2 semanas

Volvio la saturacion !


----------



## mimo123 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hoy a la mañana probe, de poner el equipo con el grave al maximo y el bajo enchufado, toque las cuerdas mas graves y no se si la señal o la vibracion del equipo hizo que la saturacion se fuera. no se cuanto tiempo pueda durar esto sin saturar nuevamente. Alguno tiene una idea de que lo puede desencadenar?

Gracias!


----------



## tavoguss (May 6, 2015)

Tengo un combo BA115 HPT, tengo el mismo problema que describieron... es decir, en el momento que hago sonar emite un ruido de crujido, el mismo se realza con los agudos. El afinador digital al cambiar de tonalidad mientras toco hace un zumbido... Soy principiante en el tema y mi equipo lo tiene un tecnico que me parece mucho no entiende por eso recurrí a ustedes.... me podrían decir por donde comenzar a revisarlo? y que tener en cuenta? El equipo esta casi nuevo... 

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Lalo80 (Ago 21, 2020)

crimson dijo:


> Yo tuve un problema similar en un equipo Hartke, distorsionaba solo a muy alto volumen o ante un "slap" en el bajo, luego andaba perfectamente bien. Lo solucioné repasando las soldaduras de la fuente de alimentación, fundamentalmente las de los electrolíticos. Resulta que los sueldan "por olas" y al tiempo la soldadura se "burbujea" no haciendo buen contacto. Agregale bastante estaño a ver si es eso.
> Saludos C


Que tal. Amigos sigo por aquí, espero que alguien pueda ayudarme. 

Tengo un combo anpeg ba115, el detalle que tiene es que cuando le pongo un fusible al prenderlo, lo quema en automático.  Alguien podría ayudarme, (intente ponerle. Un puente en el. Fusible y cuando. Lo enciendo solo se escucha mucho ruido Noise y no hace nada.  Alguien me. Puede ayudar a repararlo, lo llevaría a un taller pero soy pobre y. No tengo. Dinero gracias de antemano.


----------

